# Basic question about Denon and Android



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting the AVR-X2000 and connect to my home network (hardwire).

If I connect my android phone to the same network (WIFI), can I play MP3 tracks on my phone through the receiver?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I do not believe you can stream music to the X2000 via the network connection. It does not appear to have built-in bluetooth either, so from what I can tell the answer is no either way for Android users. I recommend browsing the owner's manual here: English_AVR-X2000.pdf to see if you can find any more details.


----------



## eyespy39 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just search for AirPlay on Android. Maybe this apps (or similar ones) will do it https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zappotvapple&referrer=utm_source%3Dmobiflipde%26utm_medium%3Dwebsite%26utm_campaign%3Dblog, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pv.twonkybeam


----------

